# Express cheque clearance



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone done this recently ? 

How quick is it and how much do they charge?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

how long it takes depends on what banks they are for example rbs and natwest is same day can be drawn on others may take up to 24-48 hours 
how much depends on different banks hsbc used to charge £15 for example


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

To be honest mate, it's not much quicker then a standard cheque and as said, it won't be free. Is it worth paying £15 for it to clear by an extra day or so?


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Not all banks offer express clearence. Probably best to do an electronic transfer, instant for most banks and free.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I previously worked for Barclays and at the time, express clearance cost in the region of £15-20. TBH, it's not really worth the fee. It saves MAYBE a day or if lucky, two, but it isn't guaranteed. Cheques are sent via post so rely on the service of the Royal Mail. If it gets lost in the post, then obviously it will take longer than regular clearance and the bank will not take responsibility so no refund of the fee.

If possibly request a same day payment instead. Guaranteed same day so long as it's processed before a certain time, if not, next day. A little more expensive, £20-25.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

You'll find a lot of bank transfers to external accounts go through on the same day now due to the Faster Payment Service that banks offer so a CHAPS payment may not be required so it'll save you that £20-£25 fee.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Paid it in tuesday @ 9.30 am. No express service. Still not cleared today


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Should be available to you on Monday morning.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Ravinder said:


> Should be available to you on Monday morning.


monday is bank holiday so earliest will be tuesday


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Ooopsy!


----------

